# del vero amore.



## contepinceton (15 Agosto 2014)

Recuperare il rapporto non sarebbe facile. Anzi direi che probabilmente non ci sarebbe nulla da recuperare, bisognerebbe ricostruirne uno nuovo perché quello vecchio è inesorabilmente morto.E' possibile? Non lo so.Di certo ci vorrebbe grandissima volontà e amore, da parte di entrambi. Al momento non riesco a credere che lei possa trovare o meglio riscoprire un grande amore nei miei confronti.

 A volte sento che c'è dell'affetto che chiamerei affezione più che altro. 

L'amore è un'altra cosa. 

Dopo 12 anni dovrebbe essere qualcosa di ben distante dalla semplice passione o dai sospiri adolescenziali, dovrebbe essere qualcosa di maturo e molto profondo, una unità di intenti, una voglia di stare e fare insieme guardando nella stessa direzione; una naturale condivisione, un'incondizionata fiducia.  Intanto da domani non ci sarà mia sorella, quindi da domani saremo solo noi due con i bambini. Inizia il bello. Si fa per dire.


----------

